# Dd_682



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

This is the USS Porterfield DD-682 I was stationed on her in 1964, she was a Fletcher class destroyer of WW2 vintage. Arches 140# full sheet
painting is 19"X 27"


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Amazing amount of detail. I suppose it helps to do this on a large canvas.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Great job. Amazing detail


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is amazing detail! 

My husband was on the Pocono '60 and '61.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to our artist community. This is a wonderful painting. 

My husband was in the Navy from 1965 to 1974 and then switched to the Army because we then had kids and he did not want to go back to sea duty. He retired from the military in 1987 (I think that was the year). I can't remember all the ships he was on except the Aircraft Carrier Saratoga and the Battleship New Jersey. There was also a Destroyer he was on for a long time.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Good thing he retired before the Iraq fiasco I was only in for 4 years from 63 to 67 and spent most of my time on a reefer which only went overseas until we ran out of food. I was on the Porterfield for about 6 months until I went to electricians school


----------

